# Pics of Boris showing



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey folks - i know these aren't turkeys, but with the warm weather and their strutting, i thought it would be ok to post these pics of my gray Himilian peacock pheasants on OGF.










This shot shows both males...










Boris looking sweet, showing his colors !!!

Hope you enjoy, AJ Johnson III


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks Like Good Feathers There To Make Flys////


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Those are beautiful!


----------

